# Feeding the homeless is a crime??



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmmmm. What do you think? 
90-year-old Florida man cited for feeding homeless -- again | News - Home


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Saw it. Its been law here forever. My GF saw a homeless guy near I think it was kohls. She wanted to buy him food from the dollar menu but I knew it was illegal.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I guess I need to know a little more about the law before I make a opinion. Was it illegal because it was in a high tourist area or what?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

doesn't he know that homelessness has been taken care of by the great one. How dare he contradict the great one,

let's get that old fool before the obamacare death panel and we'll show him who's in charge!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> doesn't he know that homelessness has been taken care of by the great one. How dare he contradict the great one,
> 
> let's get that old fool before the obamacare death panel and we'll show him who's in charge!


I love how you nut jobs want to throw everything on Obama!! LOL You just look silly!
I waiting for someone to say that the 3 year old was murder because of him too.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its also illegal to be homeless. If you can believe that. But im in Pennsylvania and its been illegal as long as I can remember. He just needs a permit.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Mish said:


> I love how you nut jobs want to throw everything on Obama!! LOL You just look silly!
> I waiting for someone to say that the 3 year old was murder because of him too.


Mish. Can I call you, Mish? Mish, it's not nice to call someone a nut job.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course it is you're cutting in in government agency's action.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> I love how you nut jobs want to throw everything on Obama!! LOL You just look silly!
> I waiting for someone to say that the 3 year old was murder because of him too.


If you dig deep enough, it was probably bush's fault. But I'll stay at the shallow dig and blame it on Obama and his administration for doing so much to kill business expansion, and wanting everyone to be dependent on the government so it can get larger and larger. Just MHO


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Liberals while wanting to appear to care pass a lot of not on my street laws. Their Idea of fixing homeless problem is making them stay out of sight . So they pass these types of laws and then tell them self it is for their own good . Now they will move to the shelters they belong in. You see some how it is your fault they are homeless because you are feeding them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

While no one with all the government largess should go hungry in America, try living in an area seeming over run by them. Public urination and deification makes for unsanitary conditions and the spread of disease. You also have problems with drug addiction and alcoholism, not to mention aggressive panhandling. It lessens property values, changes the neighborhood to become skid row over time. Try running a business no one wants to enter because of a bunch a grimie bums hanging around.

While shelters exist, warm climates have an increase this time of year from homeless going there to winter. Some of these people have mental issues or just simply want to live outside of society as strange as that may sound. A municipality can be overwhelmed. Maintaining a high level of service is a drain of public coffers and frankly there is only so much to go around. It appears to me that the ordinance was designed to attempt to keep that population from growing. Otherwise are you going to reimburse property and business owners who loose vast sums because some want to molly coddle this population? That is another side to this. Not only pay your taxes, but higher taxes while your income is drying up due to what your taxes are encouraging. Its a problem that may never be adequately resolved because it is difficult financially to balance all the factors plus weed out the true loafers while helping those truly in need.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Don't feed the bears... they might become dependant...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There are places designated as well as times for the homeless to receive free meals. Keep feeding the homeless in the same place they start camping out there & that becomes a problem with the trash, human waste, etc. Once the homeless take over a public park then its no longer useable by the residents. There is the panhandling also. And the local businesses sure don't want the homeless coming in & using their restrooms taking sponge baths & doing their laundry.

The group including old gentleman had been cited before for feeding the homeless there & had infact been arrested (misdemeanor) for feeding the homeless there before.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The homeless & panhandlers have gotten so bad in the winters in my county seat the county commissioners have ask the police to enforce exiting laws. Such as if panhandlers are at an intersection & not in the cross walk they are arrested for jaywalking & interfering with the flow of traffic. First arrest is 24 hours in jail. Second is 7 days. And the jail isn't any fun. No TV, work 6 hours a day, & no smoking in the jail.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

I understand the rational behind the ordinance, and wholeheartedly agree with it, although not the ordinance itself.

These guys have been feeding the homeless for 15 or more years now, with the city unsuccessfully attempting to enforce an ordinance in 1999 as well. This guy is now 90 years old, lived through the Great Depression, and a WWII veteran. What the Hell does the Ft. Lauderdale and Broward County government think that they are going to do to this guy, along with those 2 church pastors?

Government shouldn't discourage or prohibit charity, but to bring forth solutions for charity to assist the general welfare. Shortsighted solutions by government won't correct the underlying problem.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> There are places designated as well as times for the homeless to receive free meals. Keep feeding the homeless in the same place they start camping out there & that becomes a problem with the trash, human waste, etc. Once the homeless take over a public park then its no longer useable by the residents. There is the panhandling also. And the local businesses sure don't want the homeless coming in & using their restrooms taking sponge baths & doing their laundry.
> 
> The group including old gentleman had been cited before for feeding the homeless there & had infact been arrested (misdemeanor) for feeding the homeless there before.


Yep, he was arrested for the same thing 15 years ago. Though he fought the law, and won.

If government wants to keep parks clean, businesses happy, and panhandling down..........the problem isn't an old guy and a couple of pastors handing out food, but an opportunity to correct the underlying problem.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

According to what you have said Sockpuppet, they shouldn't be feeding the homeless prepared meals. Instead teach them how to make their own food & if necessary give them a bag of groceries that will last them a week.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> The homeless & panhandlers have gotten so bad in the winters in my county seat the county commissioners have ask the police to enforce exiting laws. Such as if panhandlers are at an intersection & not in the cross walk they are arrested for jaywalking & interfering with the flow of traffic. First arrest is 24 hours in jail. Second is 7 days. And the jail isn't any fun. No TV, work 6 hours a day, & no smoking in the jail.


I have no problem with any of this.

The right to live, and the live one's life is one thing. Obstructing traffic and inhibiting commerce is another.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> According to what you have said Sockpuppet, they shouldn't be feeding the homeless prepared meals. Instead teach them how to make their own food & if necessary give them a bag of groceries that will last them a week.


Its not the role of government to dictate the manner of charity that must be provided.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Mish. Can I call you, Mish? Mish, it's not nice to call someone a nut job.


Yeah! Better watch out, the DD Language in Post Police will get you! Soon anything but what the far right wants you to say will be illegal.

Back on topic, laws like that and the people who pass them should be illegal. I'd love to be in a locked room with these ashmoles, but their earplugs are all mental.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> The homeless & panhandlers have gotten so bad in the winters in my county seat the county commissioners have ask the police to enforce exiting laws. Such as if panhandlers are at an intersection & not in the cross walk they are arrested for jaywalking & interfering with the flow of traffic. First arrest is 24 hours in jail. Second is 7 days. And the jail isn't any fun. No TV, work 6 hours a day, & no smoking in the jail.


That's probably just what they want, a warm cot and 3 hots a day! Duh, if your homeless, do you really care where you sleep or your food comes from? If they're hard up, beats a poke in the eye with a stick. jmho.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Yeah! Better watch out, the DD Language in Post Police will get you! Soon anything but what the far right wants you to say will be illegal.


I'm starting to think you're not entirely stable.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree there are people's rights involved here. But when one group's rights infringe on others rights there is definitely a problem.

And as per the OP, why don't the do gooders feed the homeless at their church versus public parks? My guess is the same reason residents & businesses local to the parks don't want them there.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

In serious terms, I have no idea.
My wife works the worst part of Alb. NM.
Shit, pee. Needles, having to chase weekend partiers from the stairwells having sex, people camping out in the outbuildings. It's gotta be hell to be homeless, but, what is the answer?
One thing I can add, a local Facebook page had a interview with a homeless person, and his niece popped in and Saud that theyhad tried many times tto take him in and help him, but he chooses to live his life homeless, begging, drinking, and smoking. 
I feel for people, especially anyone that served, but fakers have corrupted the charity in my heart. 
I did give a guy at am intersection a banana and some chips.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

National Coalition for the Homeless
23% of the homeless out there are vets!!! Should we feed them or shouldn't we?! Hand outs?!!
Yeah, that's what I thought!!! YES!!! **** the law and get those men/women some damn food!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I haven't read all the particulars about this subject, but, why in God's name is it illegal to feed someone!! What in the hell has this country come to!! There are soup kitchens that do this, why single out one old man. Bet he didn't have a permit! These folks that propose this garbage should be hung up by their gonads!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Is this what we've come to?!!


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> I agree there are people's rights involved here. But when one group's rights infringe on others rights there is definitely a problem.
> 
> And as per the OP, why don't the do gooders feed the homeless at their church versus public parks? My guess is the same reason residents & businesses local to the parks don't want them there.


I don't know who's rights are infringed when merely serving and eating food in a public park. Isn't that where picnics are supposed to happen?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Every legal citizen has rights but those rights shouldn't infringe on others rights.

Quite a few vets out in my area. Some even live in dry cabins meaning no running water or electricity. All any person has to do is register for aide at the local church. The church accepts donations all threw the week. I don't attend that church put often will on Sunday put a bag of canned goods in their food donation box. Church divides the food donations up & actually delivers the food to the people using the church's mini bus. Completely within the county laws in how they distribute the food. I'm not sure how often they do it as I just look for when they have the clothing donation box out. All they ask is clothing be in good repair & cleaned.

And I take a gallon freezer bags & mark them with a sharpie "For a vet only please". All hygiene items in the bag including a roll of TP.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Sockpuppet said:


> I don't know who's rights are infringed when merely serving and eating food in a public park. Isn't that where picnics are supposed to happen?


Then I suspect you have never seen the aftermath in a public park after a few hundred meals have been served.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> I'm starting to think you're not entirely stable.


Thanks! I should fit right in, now...


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Then I suspect you have never seen the aftermath in a public park after a few hundred meals have been served.


You are speaking of littering, which is a separate issue. This is easily corrected, by holding all those involved as accountable.

But to address your suspicion, yes I have. The last Tea Party rally and picnic I attended, which nearly everyone brought a dish to pass and we left the park cleaner than we found it.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Did they leave used needles & syringes laying around?


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Did they leave used needles & syringes laying around?


Certainly not. Though just like littering, drug use is a separate issue from feeding people.

Would it make you feel better if only non-intervenous drug users were fed?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Its about what is left behind. Can't get sane people to clean up after the drug users as they are concerned with the hepC & HIV. And that is part of what I was talking about with the hazmat area after a feeding.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> You are speaking of littering, which is a separate issue. This is easily corrected, by holding all those involved as accountable.
> 
> But to address your suspicion, yes I have. The last Tea Party rally and picnic I attended, which nearly everyone brought a dish to pass and we left the park cleaner than we found it.


That is a rare thing. I've seen a lot of these outdoor events leave behind unbelievable amounts of garbage when it's over. I used to work right next to Texas motor speedway and after every race it would take days for a crew to pick up all the litter. Same story at the Cowboys and Rangers stadiums. Most people don't seem to care about where they leave their trash. Good to hear the ones at the tea party rally are responsible. As for the homeless, many do in fact trash out areas where they congregate. Many are on hard drugs and booze which results in needles and bottles left lying around. Among other unsavory things.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Its about what is left behind. Can't get sane people to clean up after the drug users as they are concerned with the hepC & HIV. And that is part of what I was talking about with the hazmat area after a feeding.





Arklatex said:


> That is a rare thing. I've seen a lot of these outdoor events leave behind unbelievable amounts of garbage when it's over. I used to work right next to Texas motor speedway and after every race it would take days for a crew to pick up all the litter. Same story at the Cowboys and Rangers stadiums. Most people don't seem to care about where they leave their trash. Good to hear the ones at the tea party rally are responsible. As for the homeless, many do in fact trash out areas where they congregate. Many are on hard drugs and booze which results in needles and bottles left lying around. Among other unsavory things.


People that have little respect for themselves, often have little respect for others. With that said: Just as one shouldn't classify all sports tailgaters as litterbugs and all gun owners as being killers..........It would be a fairly slippery slope to ban tailgating at sports venues and ban firearms from law abiding citizens. Recognizing the same, not all of the homeless are litterbugs and/or intravenous drug abusers who endanger others by leaving their works for anyone to come along and become infected........And forbidding some people from feeding homeless people in a public park, is not only overkill for those same reasons, but groupthink of mental midgets.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> People that have little respect for themselves, often have little respect for others. With that said: Just as one shouldn't classify all sports tailgaters as litterbugs and all gun owners as being killers..........It would be a fairly slippery slope to ban tailgating at sports venues and ban firearms from law abiding citizens. Recognizing the same, not all of the homeless are litterbugs and/or intravenous drug abusers who endanger others by leaving their works for anyone to come along and become infected........And forbidding some people from feeding homeless people in a public park, is not only overkill for those same reasons, but groupthink of mental midgets.


I don't think anyone is trying to make that point. Just making an observation based on what I have personally seen. I could care less if people feed the homeless or if they dont.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to make that point. Just making an observation based on what I have personally seen. I could care less if people feed the homeless or if they dont.


You weren't, but it appears that HuntingHawk is......and my response was really directed toward him, by way of an example you used.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Its the "nut jobs" in Florida,they just don't want the homeless there.plain and simple.the local govt figures that if someone feeds homeless people in that area,it will become a blight in that area.
they just don't want them around.especially now,with winter on our heels.Its too bad that assh**les think like that.here in Upper Michigan where we live,many people got together and bought an old building right on the main street of town and made a small homeless shelter and warming lobby,due to the other shelters that are churches and you must leave by 08:00 because of church services.the people in our town never thougt that "we dont want them here".Kudos to our little city here!.


----------

